# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  What do you all think of Kevin Levrone's transformation?

## BigBrad330

I think it's pretty interesting and I acutally check on it every couple weeks to see his updated photos. He took a steroid test and passed it, that included clen and masking agents. He states that he doesnt want to use steroids and "focus on the essence of bodybuilding: Training, genetics, and hard work." Just wondering if anyone else is following this.

----------


## Fat Guy

Yeah?!?!?! He passed a steroid test... Sure! 40lbs of lean muscle put on in 6 weeks all because of his new supplement that he is promoting and strict training. Hmmm? I know it must be muscle memory right? 

I'm calling B.S.  :Bs:  on this one and I dont care what Palumbo says about Levrone Its B.S. and Levrone is on something that is anabolic  But dont get me wrong Levrone is an awesome BBer and I only wish I could look like that

----------


## GT2

I've been following his logs and videos. He has definitely stayed natural. He has some of the freakiest genetics in bodybuilding history, plus there is a LOT of muscle memory coming in to play. I don't doubt him for a second.

----------


## Narkissos

Anything's possible... and personally, he gets my respect.

I've been following it from the beginning.

----------


## CHAP

I have been following aswell. 

He was freakin out bout that drug test. I personally dont care if he has used gear or not. He is making a transformation that most could not accomplish.

I dont think he will be slowing up anytime soon. I think he'll mass up again. It may prove to be to much though IMO. He has alot of work ahead of him. 

I wish him all the best.

----------


## BigBrad330

Yeah, I'm glad he's getting back into it

----------


## collar

whatever it is in 8 weeks he looks great.
good on him, no matter what you still have to put in some work.

----------


## PC650

that guy has gorilla genetics. hes the f***in man. kevin really wants it again, super lean, and lookin sick!!!

----------


## thai-lan

most of his stomach fat is gone but the rest is almost same no dramatic changes , so i wouldnt be suprised if he actually did it all natural

----------


## monkeyman33

I think the guy is a douche bag to be honest. He was always lazy and never trained hard in the off season and when it came time for a show he started massive amounts of drugs and training harder. I believe he is taking steroids right now and if you do not then this guy has you fooled.

----------


## Darksyde

i thought his blog was alright until he started easing us into his supp promotion.

----------


## operationgetbig

ive been checkin out his website a few days. definately cool watchin him train and gettin back into it. he's one of my favorite bodybuilders.

----------


## irish_2003

peptides and muscle memory......

----------


## monkeyman33

GH, steroids , peptide, and muscle memory. lol.

----------


## Alphatier

Amazing transformation, even with gear and peptides.

However, this guy is blasting away with Suspension, GH, and probably Slin.

That's the only way he could have passed the drug test....if the test was legit of course.

----------


## ranging1

my arse natural

still give the guy credit, amazing transformation, BUT in all seriousness

it could be becuase of several factors, HGH, insulin , steroids , muscle memery etc

BUT lets be serious, his workouts and der logs are that of a juicer, theirs no way someone can train with the level and volume of intensity he did, while on calorie restrictions and pack on pounds of lean muscle and drop bodyfat similtaniously and fast!!!!

we should all know this

BUT like i said, even with jice its a amzining transformation

----------


## monkeyman33

good transformation I will give him that, but if you are not competing what is the point of juicing anymore? He should go natural it is better for his health, maybe just test.

----------


## xavier_888888

I'm just glad his back!

----------


## GoloLolo

amazing transformation.

----------


## BORIQUENA76

One of my all time fave's but the phenominal gain in such short time.....hum......something other than OTC supplements has to be involved.

----------

